# Western mark iii plow



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

my plow raises but it will not drop.
Any ideas, I messes with check valve and raise valve.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

As I posted in your OTHER thread that I'm sure you never looked at

http://library.westernplows.com/doctracker.asp?docid=120&seclevel=1&filename=62880.pdf&doctype=pdf


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

dieselss said:


> As I posted in your OTHER thread that I'm sure you never looked at
> 
> http://library.westernplows.com/doctracker.asp?docid=120&seclevel=1&filename=62880.pdf&doctype=pdf


Lol. Wow


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes and I have the manual. I worked on lift valve and check valve 
It will either stay raised and won't lower and when I move a 1/8 either way it drops and won't stay up or just stay up. I checked cable they look fine and move but do nothing.


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

You think if I over tight the pump inside that could be the problem??


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

15jasosa said:


> You think if I over tight the pump inside that could be the problem??


No not at all.

Adjust your cable first then the 3 way


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

I'll be damed. I had a leek coming from there at the box. That's why I did all that unnecessary drilling and tapping screws. It was the o ring there at 3way. I think I put the pate where cable connects backwards. Hopefully!!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

In your other posts you stated you stripped a screw, and it was leaking. What did you strip? That plate is just a cover.


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

I know that now. The o ring on the 3way was leaking it was coming from that cover and I thought it was leaking from there. But I figured that out.
Now I just want it to drop


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

all there in the info diesels gave you. Those old ones can be a pain, gotta play with them. I used to angle the plow all the way to the right so I had some room. Remove the cable and start adjusting the valves. Did this all work correctly before you started playing with it?


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes it all did. I messed up by removing check valve while changing fluids. And all went downhill quick fast and a hurry!!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Ya might want to get the parts poster, mabey something is missing? or installed in correctly


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Dogplow Dodge said:


>


Did you see the drilling last night on the pump?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> Did you see the drilling last night on the pump?


Uh... yup....

Some things are just better left alone, eh ?


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

:hammerhead:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

15jasosa said:


> :hammerhead:


Hey Jas,

Where do you live ?

Maybe one of the locals can help you out with your Old Conventional. I assume Colorado, or at least nearby. Your posts smell like.... well, kind of sweet smelling, pungent like .....

Marajuanna.....

Lol

Maybe put your local in there, and one of the fellas can swing by and give you a hand.... or share a doobie with you....


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

Well thanks! You nailed it! I'm in Denver, originally from south Texas, I'm a rig welder but no oil just snow for me right now, so I'm trying to get me some.


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Hey Jas,
> 
> Where do you live ?
> 
> ...


Yes I would appreciate a hand I almost have it!!


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

dieselss said:


> No not at all.
> 
> Adjust your cable first then the 3 way


Thanks, all your info really helped the most. 
It was a bad lift cable. I changed the cable and adjusted it and put plow fluid, now it's working bad ass.
Thanks y'all.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Good deal


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

15jasosa said:


> Thanks, all your info really helped the most.
> It was a bad lift cable. I changed the cable and adjusted it and put plow fluid, now it's working bad ass.
> Thanks y'all.


Awesome..

Now you have to post pics of your plowing escapades over the season...

Of course, you'd start your "new" thread for your plowing season. We all love to look at plowing snow pics, no matter how redundant it may seem. Or at least I do....Thumbs Up

Imaginary beer to Dieselss..... for all his expertise. Someday, he's gonna be a Michnick.....:laugh:


----------



## 15jasosa (Dec 28, 2016)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Awesome..
> 
> Now you have to post pics of your plowing escapades over the season...
> 
> ...


Will do!!


----------

